#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Практика Нендро (Гелуг)

## Юлия Р.

Добрый день.

Вопрос о практике Нендро в традиции Гелуг. 
Я получила посвящение е.с. Далай-Ламы. Понятно, что лично общаться с учителем возможности нет. Хочу начать практиковать Нендро, приобрела книгу достопочтенного Геше Тинлея "Нендро", чтобы практиковать по ней. 
Вопрос, собственно, в том, можно ли начинать Нендро без личного общения с учителем, без некоторых посвящений, самостоятельно. Как избежать ошибок на пути?
Дайте, пожалуйста, практические советы, у кого есть опыт, поделитесь мнениями. Может кто-то сможет у своего учителя уточнить что-то по этому поводу? Была бы признательна.

----------


## Алексей Л

Мое мнение таково: обязательно получите личные наставления перед нендро, делайте одну практику до конца, потом следующую при этом делая следующую не переставайте делать все предыдущие но в минимальном объеме.

----------


## Юлия Р.

Благодарю за мнение! Я, конечно, не из-за лени не иду к учителю. Пока нет возможности его найти в моей стране или где-то рядом.

----------

